# New Halloween Songs:



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool! I will take a look when I get a chance to really listen to them.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Interesting samples. It seems to cover lots of genres ... a little bit of everything in there.


----------



## the howler (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks to The Great Pumpkin for being my first response. I won't forget you. The Howler.


----------



## the howler (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for checking out my site. Yes , this is my first CD. Everything is coming together right now but I've been working on this for 2 years. The lyrics came to me one week in 2010. I recorded them with me singing each song on a little hand held Dictaphone. From that I recorded them on a tape recorder. Then I bought a tape to CD recorder. I hooked up with a local independent recording studio and they're music brought my songs to life. If all goes well I have 6 songs in very rough drafts for next year. Thanks again and stay tuned for my launch of this CD. The Howler.


----------



## the howler (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for checking out my site. I tried to cover as many genre's as possible. When they're all finished I think you'll enjoy them. Great for parties. Thanks again! The Howler.


----------



## J_Kinipela (Jul 29, 2013)

A great mixture of music to catch the ear of all types of collections. The lyrics mixed with the musical selection of choice are prefect for a Halloween party. The music is family friendly, a major plus for a school showcase or Major children film. Its great to see the talent of creativity in writing to be expressed in a fun way other then the "common" frightful music we have to choose from. You are creating memories for everyone around with great music. Best of luck to the completion of your CD!! I look forward to hearing it all around during the special time of the year!!


----------

